# ipocrisia



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

_L'*ipocrisia* è la qualità della persona che volontariamente pretende di possedere credenze, opinioni, virtù, ideali, sentimenti, emozioni che in pratica non ha. Essa si manifesta quando la persona tenta di ingannare con tali affermazioni altre persone, ed è quindi una sorta di bugia._
_In psicologia, il comportamento ipocrita è strettamente associato all'errore fondamentale di attribuzione, in cui l'individuo è portato a spiegare e giustificare il proprio comportamento come dovuto in gran parte a cause ambientali ed estranee, mentre attribuisce le azioni degli altri a caratteristiche innate._
_Alcune persone ingenuamente commettono degli errori di valutazione riguardo ai propri comportamenti caratteriali, che proiettano negli altri, auto-ingannandosi. Secondo la psicologia di Jung, tali errori sono da attribuirsi ad una scarsa conoscenza del lato oscuro del proprio subconscio._
_L'ipocrisia psicologica è generalmente interpretata dai teorici come un inconscio meccanismo di difesa più che un volontario inganno.

a me sembra che ci sia una forma di abuso di questo termine , in nrealtà...leggendo qui sembrerebbe che l'ipocrita in realtà tenda a proteggersi da sé stesso e non dal giudizio altrui.
_


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

ma hai sbagliato post...
anzi no, credevo parlassi della bonino invece fai un esempio di ipocrisia?
brrr le suore, brutta gente


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Va ben lora quelle che si credono di essere fighe...
E invece sono senza forma nè sostanza: in poche parole vuote.
Piene solo delle parti che riescono a recitare tentando di sottovalutare le altre persone.
E si credono intelligenti invece sono così stupide da credere che il male venga dai briganti e le risate dai buffoni. Chi ragiona così non capisce com'è lo scenario di questo mondo.

Ipocrisia è na parola greca.
Vuol dire attore.

ma tutti siamo ipocriti: tu per prima.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

perché?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Perchè TU non sei COME di poni.
E a me non la dai a bere.
Capito?

A me tu ti qualifichi sempre per quel che sei.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2012)

ma scusa qualcosa non torna ....
ti fai domande e rispondi da sola???


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA

Ma lo sai che gli altri che leggono i tuoi blog vedono solo i tuoi commenti?

Non ti sembra di essere ipocrita?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

mi conosci? non direi


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3169 ha detto:
			
		

> mi conosci? non direi


E tu?
Tu ti comporti sempre come mi conoscessi...
Come si sta?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Chi sei tu per darmi del maligno? 
Eh?
Mi conosci?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

vai a piangere dalla mamma e mollami.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Non se ne parla moncher...
Suppongo che vedrò di passarti la voglia di accusarmi di cose che non ho mai fatto
Voglio le tue scuse per quel post.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

ti ho già detto che sei maligno?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Va a cagare vecchia figa secca
Vecchia e brutta 
Con la figa piena di insetti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

:mrgreen:apprezzo come la prendi


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Perchè come pensi che la potrei prendere eh?
Pensa se ti potessi parlare di persona...allora si...che te le senti...
Perchè ripeto...il tuo falso buonismo ipocrita 
è decisamente da pora vecchia figa secca...
Secondo me stai molto sulle balle agli uomini...
E nessuno ti caga.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

hanno ragione ...mi do poca confidenza anch'io :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3178 ha detto:
			
		

> hanno ragione ...mi do poca confidenza anch'io :mrgreen:


Bon ciao adesso vado...
Non ho più tempo per cagarti...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Min...è in quietante leggere solo i tuoi commenti di risposta....:scared:


Sembra che parli con in fantasmi....


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

com'è che non si leggono le cose deliziose che mi dice il conte?


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

> Va a cagare vecchia figa secca
> Vecchia e brutta
> Con la figa piena di insetti


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

> Perchè come pensi che la potrei prendere eh?
> Pensa se ti potessi parlare di persona...allora si...che te le senti...
> Perchè ripeto...il tuo falso buonismo ipocrita
> è decisamente da pora vecchia figa secca...
> ...


​


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

.......figa piena di insetti in effetti è un immagine un pò forte....

Ok, vi lascio alla vostra..._liaison  


_​da film del terrore...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Per fortuna che adesso finisce la scuola e i marmocchi se ne vanno in vacanza.
Che roba da ripetenti alle elementari :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

laison una sega.
..io sto qui a casa mia con la porta aperta a tutti, compresi quelli che mi'insultano


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3203 ha detto:
			
		

> *laison una sega*.
> ..io sto qui a casa mia con la porta aperta a tutti, compresi quelli che mi'insultano




Ti prego torna in te...paura....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3203 ha detto:
			
		

> laison una sega.
> ..io sto qui a casa mia con la porta aperta a tutti, compresi quelli che mi'insultano


Si, ma perchè non li si legge?!


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

questo non lo so


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3214 ha detto:
			
		

> questo non lo so


Un vero peccato. Certe lezioni di maturità meriterebbero di essere divulgate.........


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Dai, metti in chiaro i commenti dei tuoi ammiratori


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

ma non se ne legge nessuno?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3221 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non se ne legge nessuno?


Solo quelli che hai quotato tu ed ai quali ho quindi risposto col mio primo intervento. Credo che dovresti togliere la moderazione.


----------

